# Haunted Radio (05/23/12)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the Midwest Haunters Convention, the full schedule release and rumor from Universal Orlando's Halloween Horror Nights, Horror Camp Live UK, the Night Stalker, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and then we review the 2002 film, "28 Days Later!" Then, the Freek returns with the tale of a woman who hears the cries of her dead brother coming from the attic, in a story called, "Angel of death!" All of this and so much more on the May 23 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

